
Deleted Scenes from HBO’s Silicon Valley - davidbarker
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/12/exclusive-deleted-scenes-from-hbos-silicon-valley/
======
matmann2001
Those were not deleted scenes. It was a mashup of clips that actually aired,
with a few outtakes thrown in.

~~~
runjake
I guess you didn't read the article. Here's what the article says:

    
    
      Before Mike Judge took the stage at Disrupt SF today, 
      the crowd was treated with 4 minutes of deleted scenes 
      from the most recent season of HBO’s Silicon Valley.
    
      There are some fun extra cuts from the famous “spaces 
      vs. tabs” scene and the Pied Piper jacket segment, plus
      tons of new one-liners from Jared.

